# Inviting



## The Barbarian (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Rick50 (Nov 14, 2016)

Really like this. It has a wintery feel to it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 15, 2016)

A little more snow and it's ready for a Christmas card.


----------



## aubes (Nov 15, 2016)

Wow. Great ambiant. Yep, need the same with a bit more snow now


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 16, 2016)

I am confused. I remember the first time I opened this thread it was a harsh mixdown in black and white and I really liked it. Now I come back to comment and it is a soft & inviting take on the same shot or the same building. Confused.


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 16, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> I am confused. I remember the first time I opened this thread it was a harsh mixdown in black and white and I really liked it. Now I come back to comment and it is a soft & inviting take on the same shot or the same building. Confused.



Have you looked in the B&W Gallery?   There's a B&W there, of the same shot, but with an entirely different treatment.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 16, 2016)

I like it ....again....but I really like the brick street and the reflections. What a feeling of quaint and 'home'...


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes it is.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes that is possibly the one.


----------

